# The Toilet...AaaaAAhhHhh!!!!....



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

I just had an idea.. You know how they have those blue cleaning tablets to put in the toilet so that each time you flush it turns blue? and it leaves a pool of blue water?... 

Well... what if it was red??? So there's a pool of what looks like blood in the toilet... haha Wouldn't that make you think twice about going to pee?? just an idea... *shrugs*


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Remember to old style bottles that you used to put in the tank upside down and when it flushed it released the blue cleaner. A few years back I took one of those and feeled it with red water (food coloring). It was pretty cool.
Can't find those anymore though.


----------



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Sounds like a great idea. Just need to come up with something that will keep it flowing red everytime you flush. I would love to do that for my party *


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

maybe you could rig something up to the string that pulls the flow valve and everytime you flush that would open the bottle or whatever and release the color . and hopefully it will close again i guess some sort of tension needed for that maybe a spring thing.


----------



## haunted_hallow (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm not sure if this would work or not... at those novelty shops like Five Below has those bloodred hand soaps for a buck that when you wash your hands it turns red.. original color of the soap is yellow...you can drop the soap in the tank ..as I said not sure if it will work or not...I have one of those...I might try it later on today..


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

haunted_hallow said:


> I'm not sure if this would work or not... at those novelty shops like Five Below has those bloodred hand soaps for a buck that when you wash your hands it turns red.. original color of the soap is yellow...you can drop the soap in the tank ..as I said not sure if it will work or not...I have one of those...I might try it later on today..


That sounds like a great idea... unfortunately we don't have any Five Belows in California...

I wonder if it'll be all sudsy? hehe


----------

